# Chrome delete on Glacier White S3



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello,

I got my S3 vinyl wrapped last week and figured I would post some pictures so everyone can see how the car looks with the chrome wrapped in gloss black. I wrapped the rest of the roof, the mirror caps, the window trim, and the front air intakes. I love how it came out.

By the way, the wheels in the last picture are not mine, the guy just rendered them for me so I could see how they looked.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Pics?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Can't see pics either... very interested to see how it turned out!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Shoe37 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my S3 vinyl wrapped last week and figured I would post some pictures so everyone can see how the car looks with the chrome wrapped in gloss black. I wrapped the rest of the roof, the mirror caps, the window trim, and the front air intakes. I love how it came out.
> 
> By the way, the wheels in the last picture are not mine, the guy just rendered them for me so I could see how they looked.


Gotta host them somewhere. Using the link to download them from your yahoo mailbox only works if we're logged into your yahoo account.


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry about that, pretty new to this forum. I uploaded them with photobucket, let me know if you can see them now.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Shoe37 said:


> Sorry about that, pretty new to this forum. I uploaded them with photobucket, let me know if you can see them now.


yup, can see them now.

chrome delete looks great IMO. i think the front grill and badge, plus trunk badge blacked out would look great too! 

i'm also digging the rendered wheels!


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of blacking out the badges but a black grill is at the top of my list!


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

That looks pretty sweet.

Could you provide a pic of the roof, I'm most interested in getting that wrapped... why Audi would leave half of the thing body coloured when the sunroof is such a dark tint is beyond me.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

striking!


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Do you have any close up pics of the gloss black on the air intakes? Also did you see how they wrapped the antenna on the roof? Did they take it off and wrap it or just wrapped it right on the car? Thanks in advanced.

Your car looks great as well! Love the look.


----------



## luiscarlos59 (Jun 10, 2001)

*woww*

WOW

I have the same car.. and i had the same idea, to black out the chrome trims and roof! It looks AWESOME

Can you please provide more pics , specially from the roof and a closer look to the side trims..

What kind of wrap did you used?


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow this looks great. I have a Glacier White S3 as well and I may have to find a place to do this as well. Any info on what wraps were used would be great.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Car looks amazing! Those wheels look sick too, you should definitely consider them :thumbup:


----------



## jonlscool (Oct 30, 2002)

Pics aren't working for me. Anyone else?


----------



## hamz01 (Dec 16, 2014)

No amber in the headlights either which looks great. Did you do that?

Also, is it easy to pull that window trim off the car?


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks awesome... I think a black grill would have been too much... Just enough black with the white :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

hamz01 said:


> No amber in the headlights either which looks great. Did you do that?
> 
> Also, is it easy to pull that window trim off the car?


Looks like they're amber in the non-photoshopped one?


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here are a few more photos. I will try to get a good picture of the front air intakes but they're extremely dirty right now from the rain 

The wrap they used was 3M and I definitely recommend it. To wrap the antenna they had to take it off, and they said that wrapping that part was pretty difficult. The photographer rendered the photo to remove the amber in the headlights. Unfortunately it's actually still there.. I'm pretty sure the trim is pretty easy to take off if you wanted to, but I'm obviously not going to try it haha.


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

Is the car lowered?


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Love the wrapped roof... I've leased my S3 for 4 years... you think it's worth doing? I really don't want to have to deal with paying for damaged paint when I'm taking the thing back in 4 years. What did the installer tell you about removing the wrap?


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Wow, that just convinced me to get white over the brown if I go S3. Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Do you mind me asking roughly what the cost to wrap was?

I've never used plastidip, I wonder if just masking off the antennae and platidip'ing a matching gloss black would be less hassle than dropping the headliner and wrapping?


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

The car is lowered in the picture with the rendered wheels but I haven't lowered my car yet (I'll be ordering springs very soon). To be honest, I didn't ask about removing the wrap because I have no intention of ever doing that so I can't really answer your question. I would guess that it wouldn't damage the paint because it's basically just a sticker, but I wouldn't take my word for it. 

I searched around for a few quotes on the job and what I ended up paying was $840 total for the roof, mirror caps, window trim, and front intakes. I think the cost of wrapping the roof would be around $300-400 by itself but I'm not sure. I was going to try plastidip but I thought it might look cheap and that it might not match the rest of the roof well so I decided just to get it wrapped. Plastidip would be worth a try, though, since it's easy to remove. It would definitely be much cheaper.

And Nachtsturm I'm glad I could help  more pictures will be coming later on once I get my new wheels and springs!


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

My white S3 will be here next week, this just got me pumped!


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

Also, front air intakes were just a flat black correct? There was no chrome on them if I recall?


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

The front intakes had a chrome strip which is what I had wrapped. It wasn't very noticeable but he added it in for free so I figured I might as well!


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

Was the whole thing wrapped? Or just the strip?


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just the strip, but they did pull out the entire intake to do it.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the updated pics. Did they take out the headliner when they removed the antenna? If it was, how is the fitment with everything back together?


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just had my new wheels and springs installed a few days ago! Forgestar F14's 19x8.5 et 44, H&R super sport springs.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

car looks KILLERRR dude, grats.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks awesome with the new wheels and suspension!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks! I'm really happy with how everything turned out!


----------



## Digilio86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Car looks great! Love the color combo!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks great! Any reason you left the chrome edges on the front grill? 

I'm curious to know how the wrap on the window surround went and how it holds up. It's something I was considering doing to mine as well.. Still on the fence.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome!!

Is that your BMW R90 in the first set of pictures?


----------



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd like to know how the Forgestar F14's 19x8.5 wheels fit. Stock is half an inch narrower, with about the same offset, right? So does that mean that your wheels are .25" closer to the car, and also .25" further out away from the car? 

Do you have any rubbing?

Thanks


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> Looks great! Any reason you left the chrome edges on the front grill?
> 
> I'm curious to know how the wrap on the window surround went and how it holds up. It's something I was considering doing to mine as well.. Still on the fence.


I left the chrome edges on the front grill because I am planning on getting the RS grill in gloss black soon. The wrap on the window surround has been holding up well so far, but I can keep you updated if that ends up changing.


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

toutenhoofd said:


> I'd like to know how the Forgestar F14's 19x8.5 wheels fit. Stock is half an inch narrower, with about the same offset, right? So does that mean that your wheels are .25" closer to the car, and also .25" further out away from the car?
> 
> Do you have any rubbing?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, stock wheels are half an inch narrower with a similar offset (stock is about et 35? Not sure on that). I'm not sure about spacing measurements but I haven't had any rubbing so far.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Shoe37 said:


> I left the chrome edges on the front grill because I am planning on getting the RS grill in gloss black soon. The wrap on the window surround has been holding up well so far, but I can keep you updated if that ends up changing.


Awesome. By the way sorry if you answered this by did you remove the window surround and wrap it or wrap it while it was on the car?


----------

